
Why LaTeX's still the coolest tool for typesetting math - R3G1R
https://mathvault.ca/latex-guide/
======
djaque
I have such a love-hate relationship with latex. It gets the job done and does
it well, but there's so much overhead and the syntax is pretty out of date. I
wish there was something that bridged the gap between the ease of markdown and
full-blown latex. Preferably trans-compiled down to latex so you can still
submit to academic publishers. I tried pandoc for a bit, but that didn't cut
it for me.

~~~
Ghoyome
Isn't that the purpose of Rmarkdown?

